# Pro exotics temp guns



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Anyone know of anywhere in the UK which stocks these? They are very highly rated by US keepers, and are good value for money, but I can't find any in the UK.

I saw some on ebay a while back and there is a shop in the southwest which had them on their website but are out of stock now. Currently the PE-1 is on ebay for $25, the PE-2 for $45. Emailed them and express international postage is $25. I might see if I can ger discount on multiple postage if anyone else wants one? Only trouble is the import tax of 17.5%


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

PE -1

PE-2


----------



## sebright (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't know if it helps, but the general rule is, no customs fees on any item worth less than £18, or £36 if the customs label is marked "gift".

Tariq.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

That should be OK for one then! Trouble is I've been had a few times for customs fees - both times they charged over what I paid for the item cause they looked at the RRP of what a similar thing would cost.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

there are some in uk on ebay if its what you are looking for.
Precision Gold Infrared Thermometer £19.99 boxed on eBay Test Measurement Equipment, Electrical Test Equipment, Business, Office Industrial
Dawn


----------



## sebright (Mar 12, 2007)

Unlucky!

I'v had things worth $100 delivered without any charges, don't know how, but I'm not complaining :lol2:

I had the reproductive husbandary of pythons and boas delivered today, $70, though that was a book which I know are VAT exempt.


----------



## sebright (Mar 12, 2007)

Regarding the actual temp guns, they are apparently very good  I considered buying one a while ago, however now I just use my TN1.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

dawny36 said:


> there are some in uk on ebay if its what you are looking for.
> Precision Gold Infrared Thermometer £19.99 boxed on eBay Test Measurement Equipment, Electrical Test Equipment, Business, Office Industrial
> Dawn


Cheers Dawn, I hadn't seen those before - they are not the pro exotics ones but _look_ very good for that price - will have to do some research on them


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

sebright said:


> Regarding the actual temp guns, they are apparently very good  I considered buying one a while ago, however now I just use my TN1.



Yeah, I've heard nothing but good things about them, not so sure about the TN1s though, given the choice I would prefer to pay a little more for the pro exotics


----------



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

eBay.ie: INFRA RED Temp erature Gun - INVALUBLE ! HPI Kyosho NEW (item 230152166481 end time 23-Jul-07 18:11:29 BST) check that out


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I can get the Pro Exotics ones if you want, but it's 2 weeks before I get my next shipment from the USA.. would work out about £20 inc P&P if you were interested in the cheapest one and waiting a few weeks


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I've not long sold out of them


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I've not long sold out of them


Yeah that's right! It was your site that I saw, think I emailed you but no reply (I could be wrong though)


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

charliet said:


> Yeah that's right! It was your site that I saw, think I emailed you but no reply (I could be wrong though)





mrpink said:


> eBay.ie: INFRA RED Temp erature Gun - INVALUBLE ! HPI Kyosho NEW (item 230152166481 end time 23-Jul-07 18:11:29 BST) check that out


Cheers for that - hadn't seen that one on there. I was looking for the model up from that, but have emailed the seller already cause their email addy was on the pro exotics website


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I can get the Pro Exotics ones if you want, but it's 2 weeks before I get my next shipment from the USA.. would work out about £20 inc P&P if you were interested in the cheapest one and waiting a few weeks


Athravan, can you get the PE 2? If so, how much? And about how many weeks? Deffo interested : victory:


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

i've just bought one from here hope this helps
eBay.co.uk - reptile, lizard, vivarium, reptiles items at low prices


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Okay, I've actually gone and checked this and I can have these in less than 2 weeks, and can offer at the following prices inc P&P

PE1 £15
PE1 Case (which inc extra battery) £6
PE2 £25
PE2 Case (which inc extra battery) £6
PE3 £50
PE3 Case (which inc extra battery) £8

They actually look pretty good so will be getting a few of these in for myself and my shop


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

royalnking said:


> i've just bought one from here hope this helps
> eBay.co.uk - reptile, lizard, vivarium, reptiles items at low prices


the PE2? What was the title of the item? Searched for a few obvious ones but can't find it


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Okay, I've actually gone and checked this and I can have these in less than 2 weeks, and can offer at the following prices inc P&P
> 
> PE1 £15
> PE1 Case (which inc extra battery) £6
> ...


That's a good price - may well take you up on that! When do you need to know by?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I will get some PE1 and PE2s and their cases in stock anyway so no rush on needing to know.. I would need to know within a week about the PE3 as I don't intend ordering any of those otherwise, think those are more than what the average reptile person needs anyway


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I will get some PE1 and PE2s and their cases in stock anyway so no rush on needing to know.. I would need to know within a week about the PE3 as I don't intend ordering any of those otherwise, think those are more than what the average reptile person needs anyway


OK, well I don't think I need that high a specification, so count me out of the PE3. Just weighing up the pros and cons of the PE2 and the Precision Gold one on ebay that Dawn put me onto, not much in it - price wise or spec wise :hmm:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Are the PEs generally better than the TNs? I have a TN2 which is a pain at the moment - the battery fell out and I put it back in again and now I can't get a Fahrenheit reading - I keep pushing random nobs etc but can only seem to get Celsius now ... do you think it's gone wrong (and I better invest in a PE2) or am I just crap with electronics


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Can definately reccomend this one Precision Gold Infrared Thermometer £19.99 boxed on eBay Test Measurement Equipment, Electrical Test Equipment, Business, Office Industrial (item 170130787318, end time 23-Jul-07 07:52:40 BST)
Nice and accurate, and doubles up as the best cat toy ever, my lot never get bored of chasing the red dot :smile:
Plus the battery lasts for ages.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Thermometers4U Online Shop - search results

theres a few on here, good thread by the way, does anyone have any idea which thermometers are the most accurate, i have several different types and all give different readings alot of the time:whip:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Can definately reccomend this one Precision Gold Infrared Thermometer £19.99 boxed on eBay Test Measurement Equipment, Electrical Test Equipment, Business, Office Industrial (item 170130787318, end time 23-Jul-07 07:52:40 BST)
> Nice and accurate, and doubles up as the best cat toy ever, my lot never get bored of chasing the red dot :smile:
> Plus the battery lasts for ages.


Cheers hogboy - that's the first feedback i've herad for the precision, but have decided to go for the PE2 when Athravan gets hold of some : victory:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Razaiel said:


> Are the PEs generally better than the TNs? I have a TN2 which is a pain at the moment - the battery fell out and I put it back in again and now I can't get a Fahrenheit reading - I keep pushing random nobs etc but can only seem to get Celsius now ... do you think it's gone wrong (and I better invest in a PE2) or am I just crap with electronics


I really don't know - I had a look at the TN2s but wasn't particularly impressed with them (no reason in particular) so I trawled some forums for reviews of infrared temp guns and found a thread with loads of replies singing the praises of the pro exotics range, best feedback i've heard


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Royal Boa said:


> Thermometers4U Online Shop - search results
> 
> theres a few on here, good thread by the way, does anyone have any idea which thermometers are the most accurate, i have several different types and all give different readings alot of the time:whip:


I'd guess the precision one would be pretty accurate, but know that the PE2s are. On the aforementioned thread someone said that a mate dropped round some high end temp guns used in the food industry, which he tested against his PE2, and readings were very similar. However, temp guns aren't necessarily perticularly accurate - on all the specs you would be hard pushed to find an affordable one which has a range of accuracy of below 1.8%


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

im not too botherd about temp guns to be honest, id like something accurate to measure ambient temps, although an accurate gun may be handy to do the rounds and double check:hmm:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Royal Boa said:


> im not too botherd about temp guns to be honest, id like something accurate to measure ambient temps, although an accurate gun may be handy to do the rounds and double check:hmm:


Yeah that's my thinking too - gonna keep a digital thermometer / hydrogemeter in each viv for ambient and use an infrared as a secondary reading, and to check the gradient / hot spot


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

sounds, good, let me know when they are in stock, i take it the PE2 is the way to go.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Royal Boa said:


> sounds, good, let me know when they are in stock, i take it the PE2 is the way to go.


Think the PE1 is pretty good too - esp. for the price - but the PE2 has a laser (hours of fun ... ) and can measure from further away. So, PE1 is fine, but PE2 is a bit better : victory:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

gold precision is my choice, can't be robbed for the price and i enquired from the seller who sent me an instruction guide via email for it, seems very easy to use. brilliant!


----------

